

HD Videos from Startup Bootcamp at MIT now online - grinich
http://www.youtube.com/startupbootcamp

======
matt1
I took some pretty detailed notes while I was there for anyone that's
interested:

[http://www.mattmazur.com/2009/10/notes-from-startup-
bootcamp...](http://www.mattmazur.com/2009/10/notes-from-startup-bootcamp/)

Enjoy --

------
datawalke
Awesome! I can't wait to start going through these later today. Thanks for the
link.

------
icefox
From Robin Chase's video:

Luck: When preparation meets opportunity.

